# South East GA Hunting Clubs Extinct????



## chambers270 (Jul 7, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone knew of any clubs taking members within one hour of Brantley County? As much rural land as we have in this area I figured finding a club should be a piece of cake. But I am afraid a good club around here is more rare than a GA Panther 

There has to be someone who knows of an opening. Or somebody that knows someone in a good still club that I can talk to, so maybe I can get on a waiting list for next season.

Anybody know of some private land or something that me and my dad (Disabled Vietnam Veteran) could hunt?


----------



## 10point (Jul 7, 2006)

*10point*

This might not be your thing but it's an idea! We have 3 openings in our club.It's a gun club only(per owner).We have more land now (probably 2800-2900acres)18 members if we get 3.wife or girlfriend hunts free and get 2 deer or you get 5 guest days or one deer which evers first.you get 2 bucks and three does.Tons of deer and turkeys(nobody turkey hunts).Dues are around $1000.00.everybody gets 2 stands plus you can climb in your areas.We are in Tattnall county.I killed a   ,9 and 10 point last year  ,16 and 18" spread. Call or pm if interested 386-295-2885. Be there sun pm and monday.Or call 386-689-1727


----------



## 10point (Jul 7, 2006)

*10point*

This might not be your thing but it's an idea! We have 3 openings in our club.It's a gun club only(per owner).We have more land now (probably 2800-2900acres)18 members if we get 3.wife or girlfriend hunts free and get 2 deer or you get 5 guest days or one deer which evers first.you get 2 bucks and three does.Tons of deer and turkeys(nobody turkey hunts).Dues are around $1000.00.everybody gets 2 stands plus you can climb in your areas.We are in Tattnall county.I killed a   ,9 and 10 point last year 16 and 18" spread. Call or pm if interested 386-295-2885. Be there sun pm and monday.Or call 386-689-1727


----------



## quailchaser (Jul 8, 2006)

chambers270 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if anyone knew of any clubs taking members within one hour of Brantley County? As much rural land as we have in this area I figured finding a club should be a piece of cake. But I am afraid a good club around here is more rare than a GA Panther
> 
> There has to be someone who knows of an opening. Or somebody that knows someone in a good still club that I can talk to, so maybe I can get on a waiting list for next season.
> 
> Anybody know of some private land or something that me and my dad (Disabled Vietnam Veteran) could hunt?



Not sure if you contacted me in the past, but I thought you had. I am a member of a 2,200 acre +/- club located in Effingham County, just north of you. We are taking members. The dues are $325.00 per year. PM me if interested and I will send you my phone number for you to call me to arrange a tour.


----------



## hunterdan (Jul 10, 2006)

I Have 570 Acres. In Toombs Co. I Have 3 Openings.
Qdm Club


----------

